# Longines 12.68N Movement



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can source a (1940's) Longines 12.68N movement in good working condition?

Thank you.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Steve66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can source a (1940's) Longines 12.68N movement in good working condition?
> 
> Thank you.


*UPDATE*

Just received this email from my watchmaker:-

--------------------------------------------------------

The watch requires a Balance spring or balance complete.

Actually I have a mainspring in stock but we don't need that

Keep hunting for 'balance complete'.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------

